# NEVER had a bfp



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

So after our 9th 2ww and third embryo transfer yet again the result is negative.

I'm done, had enough. As horrific as it sounds sometimes I feel that even if I got a chemical pregnancy I'd at least know something was happening in there but I get nothing. 0 hcg everytime. I can't see the point in carrying on with this.

At first we were told, its the sperm, so we had a donor. Then its the egg so we went for double donor and still NOTHING. I've tried every pill, every complimentary therapy, everything. The only test I've not had is NK cells test as the consultant says that's only for people who have miscarriages....

I am so upset right now.

Has anyone else had this and found out why because I'm at a loss of what to do next and why nothing ever implants :-( :-(


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI Copperbird

I am so sorry you are in this position that is a cruel blow after 9 cycles. At this stage I would not rule anything out and looking at immunes is a must if you have had 9 negative cycles. You can get them a but cheaper if you go abroad, and maybe combine it with a DO egg cycle, Serum in Greece is a good clinic that can do all of those tests and also add different drugs that you may not have tried here as UK clinics aren't at the forefront of immune therapy and IVF.

Big hugs, its such a horrible journey and you've had a really poxy time of it, be kind to yourself xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry.   
It's utterly soul destroying 

No your consultant is wrong . Immune issues such as high nk cells, chronic inflamation and even clotting can cause outright implantation failure. You do NOT  need to have a mc to be worthy of treatement and investigations as to why your body is rejetting embies. 

I do sometimes get annoyed as women with complete implantation failure are often dismissed and seen as  completely unimportant but maybe my backs just up at the moment as I'm on a heavy dose of drugs 

Id start by getting a copy of 'is your body baby friendly' by Alan beer. When u feel ready. 

There are some good Dr's our there who'll work with implantation failure and take you seriously . Dr gorgy and Mr s who works at the Epsom clinic 
Best of luck xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I am sorry to hear you're going through such difficult time.  

After 4 transfers with no luck I feel the same frustration and as you, I sometimes feel that if I even had a chemical I would know that at least I had something.
I also heard the phrase "nk cell testing is just for miscarriages" but I pushed and got tested and that showed that I do have high nk cell activity however my 4th transfer that included steroids and intralipids was also a negative. 
I found the steroids awful and I said I'll never go back to take them again. For some though it does the magic. 
I wish I could tell you why it doesn't work. Sometimes I think is just luck and fate and it will eventually happen but I get the frustration if trying over and over again with not even the faintest line. 

If you have the means and the emotional strength to keep going then do it. Research shows that the success rates go up and reach a maximum after 6 or 9 cycles or transfers with IVF, IUI I don't think has a lot of success.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello copperbird 
I couldn't read and run,, I'm So sorry your on what must feel like a never ending journey and I'm sorry to hear of your latest result,, I had 4 failed transfers including 1 chemical and each one broke my heart and changed me as a person, so to have 9 I can only imagine how you must feel but know to put yourself through that process time after time shows how incredibly brave and strong  you are..

The subject of immunes is always going to get you mixed reviews as the testing and results aren't based on a huge amount of people... let me tell you our story though I truly believe it helped me..we have mf infertilty and if you see my dignature at one point got told we would never have biological children , anyway after seeing doctor R (my hero)we had 4 failed transfers all of which had been top quality embryos.. I was down very down but not out,,we had an egg and sperm it just seemed to go wrong at the implantation phase ,as we all do I googled constantly and came across uterine natural killer cells where by your body can attack the embryo ,, having tried every test possible I felt like I needed to turn this stone over before cycling again so I booked the test at Coventry and went for it,, it's a biopsy of the womb and ouch it hurts lol  it's said that each cycle for many months these killer. Cells can increase to high dangerous levels untill it all sheds and starts again increases month on month,, my first results came back really high and a normal level is considered as 5 after a phone consultation it was decided if I cycled again I must be on steroids,, as we waited 6 months to start again (we changed clinics too) I spoke to conventry who will repeat the test for free if they high and as I'd waited suggested I repeat them and once again they came back high.. so I was given steroids I take,  so with these I embarked on my 5th cycle and it was a sucess, taking the steroids wasn't fun but the rounded face and bloatedness for  12 weeks were worth it and I truly believe it's the only thing that made a difference..,I got my little miracle.. 
the thing with immune is they can test your uterus and your blood and that again is debatable I just felt like as the embryos were put in that area that was the area I felt I needed to test and it was only £360,. If it hadn't of worked I'd of moved on to the blood testing which i think Is around 2k it's a personal choice really., I just new I couldn't cycle again till I had piece of mind,, 
I really hope all these replies help you in some way and show you immune treatment can work if you feel it's right for you... If you have the strength to keep going I would say do it too,, and wish you all the best for your next steps on this journey 
Kirsty xxxx


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

have you ever contemplated seeing someone for recurrent implantation failure? I did and they did a thorough check of my uterus via hysteroscopy and found I had a septum. This was treated and next cycle gave me my bfp. This was my 8th cycle. Not a whiff of anything prior to this.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with chriskirsty. 
Profesor Quenby in Coventry  is a great place to start.
I went to her clinic first. However for me her test didn't unveil anything so I moved onto Gorgy but for many it provides the answer 

Mattymrs do u mind me asking which specialist you saw ? 

Congrats to both of you xx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you for all your advice.

If we decide to continue treatment then NK cells is definitely going to be our next plan of action. We still have some frozen blasts from our donor cycle in Cyprus but I'm not going to use them until further investigations have been done. I just don't know at the minute if I can go through yet more tests and treatment.

Its just annoying as I asked for the nk cells test 18 months ago and was told not to bother but it may have saved us a lot of money and heartache. Coventry is the nearest place to me that does the test. 

Will I need the blood testing as well as we are using donor embryos? Definitely want to get the uterine stuff tested though. Thank you all xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Awww copperbird that's completely understandable considering the journey you have had... 
Just looking at your signature I no you've had 6 Iui treatments but the success rates aren't that high and like Across 5 treatments I had  3 failed transfers and on my 4th it worked..I hope your 4th time lucky.. 
It's great you have frozen blasts to use but I think it makes sense to test your unk cells first,, like you I toyed with the idea of the blood testing too and yes you could cover this area too but the treatment I think is the same, we couldn't afford the blood testing and spoke to my clinic about this and had my uterine test come back clear my doctor was willing to treat me as though I had immune blood  issues just to  clear all basis,, And even if I didn't the medication wouldn't hurt.., I used prednisolone and clexane.., maybe this is an option for you too maybe have a chat with your clinic 
Wishing your all the best in your decision making
Kirsty xxxx


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Kjade I saw Mr Nardo from Reproductive Health Group in Cheshire.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank u xx


----------



## sewils (Mar 29, 2018)

Consider switching clinics.


----------

